# Thanks to GTC and SVM!



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Just a quick thanks to Ben @GTC and Kev and team @SVM for work recently done on my R35!
After reading lots of good comments from other members i took the plunge and had decat downpipes, intakes, injectors and tune.
Top service from both and would reccommend to anyone. Instant e-mails back from Ben answering my many of thousands of questions lol, and quick friendly service from SVM.
i didnt actually get to meet you kev, but the mrs said you seemed a nice bloke and naturally i listen to everything she says :nervous: haha
Anyway car pulls like a train now, keep up the good work!

thank you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

do they do the servicing for the gtr without voiding the warrenty?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yes


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

andrew186 said:


> yes


Do you know rough prices? Svm so much closer to where i live and seem reputable co.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

I personally don't know the service costs. I'm sure kev will chime in soon!
Top guy!


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

marcyt21 said:


> I personally don't know the service costs. I'm sure kev will chime in soon!
> Top guy!


Cheers.


----------

